# Fliegenbinden.



## 1/4Profi (20. Juli 2014)

Hi!

Ich wollte mal Fragen was ich alles brauche zum Fliegenbinden (bitte ohne irgendwelche hacken halter oder sowas
Lg


----------



## dreampike (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

ohne Hackenhalter oder so? Na, dann kannst Du es ja gleich bleiben lassen... oder den Thread weiter unten studieren, der heißt nämlich "Grundausrüstung Fliegenbinden" und kommt Deiner Fragestellung schon sehr nahe. Abgesehen von "Hackenhalter und so was" brauchst Du ein gewisses Maß an feinmotorischem Geschick, Geduld, innere Ruhe, ein gutes Gefühl für Proportionen und eine Ecke in der Wohnung, in der Du Dich und Deine Materialen ausbreiten kannst. Ich kann Dir sagen, was ich meine zu brauchen:
Ca. 80 Rollen mit normalen Bindegarn 
40 Rollen Dyneemabindefaden
Goldfäden, Silberfäden, Mylarfäden, Mylarschläuche
Wollfäden in vielen Farben und Stärken
Ca. 6000 verschiedene Haken in den Größen 18 bis 6/0
Ca. 30 erlesene Hahnenbälge in verschiedenen Farben
Hennenskalps für Nassfliegen
Ca. 1 kg Kanninchenfell gefärbt
Ca. 150 Packungen Kunstfasern und Glitzerfäden
1 halbes Rehfell in bunten Farben
1 Fuchsschwanz schön bunt
mehrere Eichhörnchenschwänze natur
5 Stück Elchhaar
3 Stücke Dachshaar
zig Fellstücke undefiniert
Entenflügel
Schnepfenflügel
3 Rebhuhnbälge
1 Balg Goldfasan
Lack in verschiedenen Qualitäten
Marabufedern en masse, bunt
Chenille in verschiedenen Stärken, jeweils alle Farben
zig Tüten mit Dubbingmaterial vom Hasen, Seehund, Maulwurf, Kanninchen...
Entenbürzelfedern in ausgesuchter Qualität
Gebänderte Gummibeine
Goldköpfe, Tungstenköpfe in vielen Farben
Kettenaugen
unzählige Klebeaugen in allen Farben und Größen
Klebeaugen
Lamahaare
Yakhaare
Isländische Schafswolle
Künstliche Pelze
8 komplette Bucktails in bunten Farben
Truthahnfedern
Pfauenfedern
... und eine Menge Kleinkram, der mir gerade nicht einfällt.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Knispel (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Stimmt ! Und wenn du wie ich auch noch klassische Lachsfliegen im Victorianischen Stiel bindest,  benötigst du noch ein vielfaches mehr ....
Aber ohne deinen "Hackenhalter" - richtig heißt er Bindestock, wirst du nicht klar kommen. Kannst ja einmal versuchen einen 18er in einen Maschinenschraubstock zu spannen oder gar in der Hand halten.


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Und wie teuer ist so eine Ausrüstung mit Bindehalter?
Und wofür soviele hacken?
Lg


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*



Knispel schrieb:


> Aber ohne deinen "Hackenhalter" - richtig heißt er Bindestock, wirst du nicht klar kommen. Kannst ja einmal versuchen einen 18er in einen Maschinenschraubstock zu spannen oder gar in der Hand halten.



Man kann durchaus auch ohne Bindestock binden, die Japanischen Sakasa Kebari oder auch die recht ähnlichen italienischen Mosca Valsesiana lassen sich sehr gut freihand binden. Habs grade nochmal getestet, selbst gr. 18 ist so noch gut möglich wobei bei so kleineng rößen ein Bindestock doch angenehmer ist.

Kostet auch nicht so viel im prinzip braucht man da nur Hacken ääh Haken |rolleyes von gr. 8 - 14, einen dicken Bindefaden in der gewünschten Farbe für den Körper und eine Weichhechel z.B. von der Henne, oder von Wildvögeln wie z.B. Rebhuhn, Schnepfe, Star.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFY-lx0yVtk#t=212

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMxNkBV-EZE


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Entschuldige für mein Rechtschreibfehler.
Danke für die Links 

Lg


----------



## Steff-Peff (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Hallo 1/4Profi,
Schreib doch erst mal, was für Fliegen Du binden willst.
Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Mmh.Ich hab mich jetzt noch garnicht damit so beschäftigt.
Was sind den Anfängerfliegen?

Lg


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Wenn du FF-Anfänger bist, kannst du dir auch fertige Fliegen im Angelladen kaufen oder welche nach deinen Wünschen binden lassen...wie du schon sagst bist du Anfänger im Fliegenfischen, du weißt gar nicht ob dir die Methode liegt und ob du Erfolg haben wirst...
 Stell dir vor du kaufst dir den ganzen Kram, der hier auf gezählt wurde für viel Geld und dir liegt die Angelmethode gar nicht, das wäre dann rausgeschmissenes Geld...
 Also erst mal klein und überschaubar anfangen und wenn dich die Methode fasziniert, kannst du dir nach und nach alles kaufen


----------



## Knispel (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Hier kannst du dir passende Fliegen zum nachbinden aussuchen.
http://www.inselcrew.de/themes/kategorie/index.php?kategorieid=1


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Da hast du natürlich recht 
Erstmal mache ich meinen Angelschein im November und wünsche mir dann zu Weihnachten eine Anfängerrute und wenn mir das Spass macht dann kaufe ich mir dann alles nachundnach

Lg


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Ich möchte am Anfang mir gerne das Riverman Clear Water Fly Combo Einsteigerset da ist eine 3teilige Glasfaserrute (2,40m lang) eine Fliegenrolle (AFTMA 6-7) mit einer gelben sinkenden Fliegenschnur (13,6m) Vorfach (3,9m) und 5 Fliegen für 30€ klar ist das vllt nicht sogut aber um in diese Kategorie reinzuschauen ist das denk ichmal das richtige


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*



1/4Profi schrieb:


> Ich möchte am Anfang mir gerne das Riverman Clear Water Fly Combo Einsteigerset da ist eine 3teilige Glasfaserrute (2,40m lang) eine Fliegenrolle (AFTMA 6-7) mit einer gelben sinkenden Fliegenschnur (13,6m) Vorfach (3,9m) und 5 Fliegen für 30€ klar ist das vllt nicht sogut aber um in diese Kategorie reinzuschauen ist das denk ichmal das richtige



Da kannst du die 30,- € auch gleich den Sternsingern mitgeben. Dann ist es wenigstens einigermaßen sinnvoll verbraten.


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Was soll ich mir den kaufen? Ich will auch nicht zuviel ausgeben weil ich ja nicht weiss ob es mir gefällt und ich erst 13 bin.

Lg


----------



## GoFlyFishing (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Hallo, 

Greys Fliegenruten gibt es schon unter 100€ sind aber sehr gute Qualität. Hier gibt es erstklassige Schnüre zum Top-Preis (ca. 20, 30 Eu) im Online direktvertrieb zu kaufen:  http://www.flylineshop.com/barrio-fly-lines.html

Wenn das alles aber immer noch dein Budget sprengt (13 Jahre, Taschengeld), würde ich tatsächlich mit dem Billig Set anfangen, und mir nach und nach eine bessere, Schnur, Rolle, Fliegen, Rute usw. schenken lassen! 

Grüße, 
Simon

PS: Oft gibt es hier an Board aber auch unter www.fliegenfischer-forum.de gebrauchte Schnäppchen. Muss man sich aber n bissl auskennen, da solltest du dich von jemandem beraten lassen.


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Ja so wollte ich das auch machen...
Danke

Lg


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*



1/4Profi schrieb:


> Was soll ich mir den kaufen? Ich will auch nicht zuviel ausgeben weil ich ja nicht weiss ob es mir gefällt und ich erst 13 bin.
> 
> Lg



Such dir einen Fliegenfischer, der es dir mal zeigt und dich probieren lässt, dann weißt du mehr.

Wenn ich wissen will, wie ein Wein schmeckt, dann koste ich ja auch erst mal einen Schluck und kauf mir nicht gleich ein ganzes Fass.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Bei Askari gabs (gibts?) auch n Mega günstiges Einstiegs-Fliegen-Bindeset um die 30 €. Auch da kannst du ja wenn du magst später nachrüsten. Ansonsten bekommt man bei yangoo oder inselcrew oder halt im Fliegenfischer Laden um die Ecke fertig gebundene.


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

@Andal

Leider kenne ich keinen Fliegenfischer. Ich denke mal wenn ich nächstes mal zum Angelpark Wagner fahre (da kann man auch Fliegenfischen) guck ich mal ob da einer ist mit einer Fliegenrute und guck den mal zu.

Lg


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Wenn du dir die Ausrüstung kaufst, lass bloß die Finger von diesen schöngeredeten billigen Einsteigersets von Askari und Co....
 Die Produkte sind top umschrieben und umworben und taugen tun die alle nichts...
 Das was die dir da zum Komplettpreis verkaufen, dafür bekommst inner Regel nicht mal ein Produkt aus dem Set in entsprechend guter Qualität, also lieber sparen, bevor man Billigmist kauft und sich so die Angelmethode versaut #6


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Ok.
Aber wieviel Sollte ich den für die Rute,Rolle und co insgesamt ausgebeb.Und was soll ich nehmen?(denkt daran dass ich 13bin)

Lg


----------



## dreampike (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

O.k., ich habe Dein Alter übersehen und stelle mir vor, Du hast eigentlich folgendes gemeint: "Ich bin 13 Jahre alt, habe noch nie eine Fliegenrute in der Hand gehabt, bin aber fasziniert von dieser Methode Fische zu fangen. Ich wohne in XXX und würde gerne mal in folgenden Gewässern mit der Fliege fischen: XXX. Leider kenne ich niemanden, der mir das mal zeigen könnte. Welche Empfehlungen könnt Ihr mir denn für eine sinnvolle Ausrüstung geben? Macht es Sinn, mit dem Fliegenbinden anzufangen? Wer würde mich evtl. mal zum Fliegenfischen mitnehmen?" .
Also, kein Mensch braucht 6000 Haken, ich auch nicht, aber im Streben für jede Situation die richtige Fliege zu binden sammelt sich halt im Laufe der Zeit viel an, auch so manche Fehlinvestition.
Daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der eine oder andere der versierten (und wohlausgestatteten) Profis mal seinen Keller durchforstet und Dir aus seinem Fundus das eine oder andere Teil zur Verfügung stellt. Ich mache mal den Anfang und biete Dir eine 5er-Fliegenrute an, aus meiner Sicht ein Fehlkauf vor vielen Jahren in Neuseeland, für Dich aber vielleicht das Richtige. Ausserdem habe ich eine ganze Reihe von Boxen und Schachteln, in denen ausgemusterte, aber durchaus brauchbare Fliegen ihr (dunkles) Dasein fristen. Ich glaube, da freuen sich auch einige, wieder ans Licht zu kommen und einen Anfänger auf seinen ersten fliegenfischereilichen Schritten zu begleiten!!!
Vielleicht schließen sich ja einige der Kollegen hier im Forum an und Du kommst auf diese Weise an eine Grundausrüstung, die auch billig, aber kein Schrott ist?
Sende mir eine PN und der neuseeländische Fehlkauf geht zu Dir auf Reisen.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Ja das meinte ich 
PN ist raus!

LG


----------



## GoFlyFishing (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Sehr schön, Wolfgang! #6

@ 1/4 Profi: Und denk dran, nie ohne (Pol)Brille werfen und fischen! Das kann sonst schlimme Augenverletzungen geben!


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Ich habe eine normale Brille reicht dass?

LG


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Klar reicht ne normale Brille...Hauptsache die Augen sind geschützt, weil die ersten Würfe oft daneben gehen...die Polbrille würde dir nur das Sehen der Schnur auf der Wasseroberfläche erleichtern und du würdest den ein oder anderen Fisch mehr sehen, weil halt dem Wasser die Spiegelung entzogen wird...


----------



## 1/4Profi (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Danke für die Antwort 

Lg


----------



## GoFlyFishing (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Polbrillen gibts schon ab 20 eu.. ja, jetzt kann man sagen billig quatsch... aber wenns darum geht Fische unter Wasser zu sehn, tun sie ihren Dienst trotzdem. außerdem ist das auge noch besser geschützt damit als mit normaler Brille, weil auch die Seiten zu sind.

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## 1/4Profi (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Ja ich glaube ich hole mir mal so eine Polbrille. Sicherheit geht ja schliesslich vor!

Lg


----------



## 1/4Profi (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

:kHurra!Hurra! Es ist da:k

Heute um 12:10 kam das Paket vom netten Wolfgang.
Ich packte es natürlich sofort aus und zeigte es meinen Vater. Er sagte das die Fliegen schön sind . Danke übrings für die Aufbewahrungsbox. (Die Rute ist übrings von Kilwell ich schreib mal was auf der Rute draufsteht: Model 856/4, 8´6", 4pce A.F.T.M.A #6 HANDCRAFTED IN NEW ZEALAND BY KIWELLL). Ich habe mich sehr gefreut.
So jetzt müssen noch Fliegenschnur und Rolle besorgt werden. Achja und das Vorfach (Bitte bescheid sagen wenn ich was vergessen habe).Ich möchte mir gerne alles gebraucht auf ebay kaufen. Da ich für neue Sachen aktuell kein Geld habe

Petri Dank!

Liebe Grüße aus dem Sauerland!


----------



## dreampike (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Hi, 

das ist ja schnell gegangen, gestern nachmittag aufgegeben und heute schon angekommen. Da sage noch einmal jemand was gegen dhl!
Schön dass Dir die Rute gefällt. Vielleicht nimmt das ja der eine oder andere Forums-Leser zum Anlass, mal in seinem Fundus nach einer nicht mehr so dringend gebrauchten Rolle oder Schnur zu schauen, die zwar den strengen Anforderungen eines Vollprofis nicht mehr entsprichen, einem 1/4-Profi aber durchaus bei den ersten Schritten in Richtung 1/2-Profi hilfreich sein könnten!!!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## 1/4Profi (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fliegenbinden.*

Ja das wäre wirkloch nett wenn jemand mir noch andere alte Teile zu gute lassen lässt.

Petri Dank!


----------

